# Han Solo breaks a leg (2 week Star Wars filming delay)



## Explorer (Jul 8, 2014)

http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2014/07/06/arts/ap-us-film-star-wars.html

Ouch!


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 8, 2014)

NYTimes wants a log in to read ... rather not, but this was back in June I think, saw it on CNN back then. They thought it was just ankle sprain at first. Yeah, that's tough - the guy is 71!


----------



## ilyti (Jul 11, 2014)

Is this shopped? I hope so.


----------



## Explorer (Jul 12, 2014)

I saw Ford in the trailer for Expendables III recently. He's looking pretty old, just like in that photo.


----------



## asher (Jul 15, 2014)

That is absolutely shooped.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 15, 2014)

Definitely shopped. Pretty bad job too. That is what Harrison Ford looks like these days though, the guy is in his 70s isn't he?


----------



## groverj3 (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm really hoping he just has a minor role in the movie. Ford's best acting is far behind him (Empire Strikes Back and Raiders of the Lost Ark).

I'd be cool with him being a grouchy old general in the new star wars movie or something. I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## gigawhat (Jul 23, 2014)

groverj3 said:


> I'm really hoping he just has a minor role in the movie. Ford's best acting is far behind him (Empire Strikes Back and Raiders of the Lost Ark).
> 
> I'd be cool with him being a grouchy old general in the new star wars movie or something. I'm cautiously optimistic.



I doubt it. Unless Disney decides to completely forgo EVERYTHING that has been deemed canon in the Expanded Universe (which I hope not, as that would alienate a large portion of their current fan base), then Han and all the original characters play super important parts for like the next 40 years after RotJ.


----------



## asher (Jul 23, 2014)

gigawhat said:


> I doubt it. Unless Disney decides to completely forgo EVERYTHING that has been deemed canon in the Expanded Universe (which I hope not, as that would alienate a large portion of their current fan base), then Han and all the original characters play super important parts for like the next 40 years after RotJ.



Well, I'm sure that the main ensemble will be super important anyway, but the prequels shit all over that period's EU so I don't see why these won't also.


----------



## groverj3 (Jul 23, 2014)

We already know that the main characters are not from the original trilogy, so that's what I'm basing my assumptions on.

Asher has a point, too. Before the prequels the emperor was self-trained via old holocrons or something. That's only one example of how they discarded all kinds of EU stuff. I'm sure they'll incorporate some elements of the EU, but large portions of it will be jettisoned. They already declared that the books taking place after ROTJ are no longer canon.


----------



## Explorer (Jul 24, 2014)

ilyti said:


> Is this shopped? I hope so.





asher said:


> That is absolutely shooped.





Xaios said:


> Definitely shopped. Pretty bad job too. That is what Harrison Ford looks like these days though, the guy is in his 70s isn't he?



They took his face as he appears today, and put it on the body of a man almost 40 years younger.

Here's the original current photo of his face, from the CBC story here.






Remember, he's been acting since at least 1966... when he was 24 years old. He's 72 now.

At least he has that young school girl go keep him young....


----------

